# Blush for NC25 skin?



## InfiniteSarah (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a dilemma. I want to start using blush, but I'm always scared I will come out looking like a clown.

  	I have NC25 skin, dark brown hair, and dark brown eyes. Anybody have any recommendations for me?

  	Thanks in advance!


----------



## InfiniteSarah (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## LIL ADDICT (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello MrsR3d I have the EXACT skin color, hair color & eye color. 

Favorite blushes (my own opinion)
Nars Deep Throat
Milani Luminoso
NYX cream base "natural"
Mac's Pink Swoon
Hard Candy Pin Up (more glow affect- only at Walmart) 
Benefit's Coralista (Box Blush)


----------



## InfiniteSarah (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Lil Addict!

  	Thank you so much for your recommendations! I will definitely give some of those a try!


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Aug 2, 2011)

I definitely have your coloring (NC20-25, dark hair and eyes) but I might be a bit more yellow-toned.
  	My favorite blushes are: NARS Deep Throat, NARS Luster (golden peachy goodness), MAC Peaches and Lancome Miel Glace.
  	You can always buff out blush or dust face powder to take down the pigmentation if you're afraid of looking clownish.
  	I hope you find some fabulous colors to play with~!


----------



## Nicala (Aug 2, 2011)

Another one for NARS Deep Throat! Orgasm looks pretty well on me as well. Tarte Blissful Amazonian Clay Blush is also another fave. For "cream" blushes, I enjoy Tarte Tipsy cheek stain.


----------

